# Bushkill Pennsylvania..



## toxicmamba (Nov 17, 2009)

Lots of cool critters In Bushkill PA.. It truly is a beautiful place and if you ever get the chance you have to visit , it reminds me of a miniature rainforest.. 


Narceus americana , Plentiful..


----------



## toxicmamba (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## toxicmamba (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 17, 2009)

i love the touch with the first pic- spider in the background! :clap: 

beautiful shots!


----------



## toxicmamba (Nov 17, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> i love the touch with the first pic- spider in the background! :clap:
> 
> beautiful shots!


Yeah that's a great shot. Thanks..


----------



## toxicmamba (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*Gorgeous!! Those millies are awesome! *


----------



## evicton (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow I've seen those millis before around here before and always wondered what they were.

Nice pics


----------



## Exo (Nov 23, 2009)

Weird....it kinda looks like Borneo.


----------



## SNAFU (Nov 25, 2009)

Went to one of the state parks in Tacoma Washington yrs ago that looked like that. Ferns and moss everywhere, waterfalls and really cool hiking trails. Great pics!


----------

